# Solved: Adobe Error



## toopay (Jun 7, 2003)

I have been trying to print a pdf and keep getting the following error:
Adobe PDF Doc.
There is a problem with Adobe Acrobat/Reader. If it is runnign exit and try again (523:523) and sometimes (15:3)
Can someone please help.


----------



## toopay (Jun 7, 2003)

Found a fix
open the reader go to Edit/preferences/ securiyt(enhanced) uncheck enable protect mode at startup.


----------

